# Autohomes Camelot Handbook (and other things...)



## 96450 (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi

I am trying to find some kind soul who has an Autohomes Camelot handbook (any model handbook should suffice, but would prefer for the Fiat Ducato if possible?). I have a 1989 Fiat Ducato Camelot.

I am willing to pay up to £10 for the original handbook (in good readable condition), but would also be willing to pay up to £5 for a good quality photo-copy of the complete handbook - I could pay by cheque or postal order - whatever is preferred.

I am also looking for a replacement 'Zig' water level check panel (or preferrably just the perspex part as mine is broken). Also looking for the slotted grill section of a Riviera Monaco gas heater.

Many thanks for any help on these things.

Mike


----------



## 96180 (Aug 31, 2005)

try looking on the explorer group website - they bought out autohomes and use to carry the old brochures but not sure if still do


----------



## 96450 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re response:*

Many thanks - I will have a look.

Kind regards

Mike


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi mike

theres also a company called charles and sons who advertise in the motorhome mags , they used to build the vehicles , they have bought up all the old autohomes spares and sell them . they are also members of the autohomes owners asociation who may also help with youre brochures . if you wade thru all my old posts somewhere you will find info for the asociation or google it ( autohomes owners asociation ) i havent the details to hand mate sorry .

happy hunting ! :wink:


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi mike
found it 

Autohomes Owners Assoc. Peter Wright, C/O 22 Boyntons, Nettlesworth, Chester-le-Street, ... Tel 01206 520733 .

give this guy a phone if you need help !

Charles & Son 59 Old Warehan Road, Poole, Dorset, BH12 4QN 
01202 733772 
http://www.charlesandson.co.uk

that website should get you sorted no probs !


----------



## 96450 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Camelot Handbook*

Many thanks - I will try them (I actually called them on Saturday to get a couple of other parts! - never thought then about the handbook... must be senile dementia slipping in early...!).

Kind regards

Mike :lol:


----------

